
When games invade real life [TED] - iamelgringo
http://www.ted.com/talks/jesse_schell_when_games_invade_real_life.html
======
spazmaster
I don't see this happening in Europe, not in the near future. Consumers are
waking up, here in the Netherlands it's become easier to opt out of all kinds
of marketing. And the Dutch are crazy for it. The moment these opt-out
services came online they went down because of the load ;)

